# Motul RBF 600 Brake Fluid



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

So......soon here I'm going to need to flush my brake fluid. I've read great things about RBF 600 in Sport Compact Car and the like, but I've heard that you need to change it rather often as it has a tendancy to absorb water rather quickly. I was quoted to "change it often"....how often, "often" is I'd like to know. Also, is this needed? I know most brake fluids DO need to be changed every couple of years, but it IS a PITA.

Also......Motuls website lists RBF600 as a DOT 4 fluid....this is OK in a B13 ABS braking system isn't it (I don't have my owners manual here to check)?

Exactly what fluids are good for our brake systems? DOT 3 I KNOW is, but what of DOT 4 and non-silicone 5.1 (I also know 5 is NOT)?

I know Mike Kojima runs this stuff in damn near everything...maybe he can shed some insight?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> *So......soon here I'm going to need to flush my brake fluid. I've read great things about RBF 600 in Sport Compact Car and the like, but I've heard that you need to change it rather often as it has a tendancy to absorb water rather quickly. I was quoted to "change it often"....how often, "often" is I'd like to know. Also, is this needed? I know most brake fluids DO need to be changed every couple of years, but it IS a PITA.
> 
> Also......Motuls website lists RBF600 as a DOT 4 fluid....this is OK in a B13 ABS braking system isn't it (I don't have my owners manual here to check)?
> 
> ...


Best fluid ever, never have to bleed system even in my race cars!

Don't be paranoid about the water thing, its actualy better than most fluids!

Mike


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

So what you are saying is run the Motul (I do mostly street driving....the occaisional autocross and hopefully some track time soon at the new Midamerica Motorplex in Council Bluffs), and only change it about as often as I do normal fluid. Knowing my lazy ass, this will be only about once every 2-3 years to. Will this work, or do I need to change my habits somewhat? In addition, I have a couple of friends interested in this stuff (one has a 240SX with 300ZX brakes, the other a Probe GT), and they are the ones who got me paranoid........apparently the 240 owner read something on a 240 site or something about it not being suitible for street drivers.

On a side note......my street driving is anything BUT normal......I go through brake pads every 2-4,000 miles and occiasionally have caught my pads on fire before (until I do the NX2000 upgrade I'm using cheaper stock pads, because it gets to expensive replacing performance ones.......). Hence me looking at RBF600.......also......any recomendations on a looong lasting pad....not necessarily performance.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> *So what you are saying is run the Motul (I do mostly street driving....the occaisional autocross and hopefully some track time soon at the new Midamerica Motorplex in Council Bluffs), and only change it about as often as I do normal fluid. Knowing my lazy ass, this will be only about once every 2-3 years to. Will this work, or do I need to change my habits somewhat? In addition, I have a couple of friends interested in this stuff (one has a 240SX with 300ZX brakes, the other a Probe GT), and they are the ones who got me paranoid........apparently the 240 owner read something on a 240 site or something about it not being suitible for street drivers.
> 
> On a side note......my street driving is anything BUT normal......I go through brake pads every 2-4,000 miles and occiasionally have caught my pads on fire before (until I do the NX2000 upgrade I'm using cheaper stock pads, because it gets to expensive replacing performance ones.......). Hence me looking at RBF600.......also......any recomendations on a looong lasting pad....not necessarily performance. *


Yeah its an excellent every day fluid as well.

I think metalmaster ultimates are great. We use them in our NASA SE-R Cup cars with good results and thats full on racing.

Mike


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Thank you very much for your replies.......this puts my paranoia away, and hopefully my friends' minds at ease.


----------



## daxter1987 (May 12, 2011)

*For anyone that still cares...*

Here is a good reliable place to get this brake fluid... cheapoilstore.com

Motul RBF600 brake fluid


----------

